# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an dan, allah ın yolundan sapmamıza neden olan yanlış inancımız....

## halukgta

Bizler İslam ı yaşamaya başlamadan önce, eğer Kuran gerçekleri ile buluşamadıysak, bizlere anlatılan yanlış ve sapkın inançların etkisinde kalmaktan asla kurtulamayız. Bu makalemin konusu çok önemli. Onun için biraz detaylı yazdım, lütfen sabırla okuyalım. Kuran ın tercümesine, bildiğiniz gibi MEAL denir. Aslında buna tercüme de diyebiliriz ama Kuran ı tercüme edenler, belki bir hata yaparım düşüncesiyle böyle bir kelime kullanmışlardır. Meal kelimesinin anlamı, asıl anlatılmak istenilenin, anlamı değişmeden, farklı kelimelerle ifade etmek anlamındadır. Bununda zaten bir sakıncası yoktur. İmamı Azam yüzlerce yıl önce bu konuya açıklık getirmiş ve bakın nasıl izah etmiş. Kuran kâğıtlarda Yazılmış ve bizim Okuduğumuz Lafızlar değildir. Esas Kuran o LAFIZLARIN TAŞIDIĞI MANADIR ki, bir kelam-i nefsi ( ALLAH ın zati ile var olmaya devam eden söz ) olarak kalıptan kalıba dökülür. O kalıplar sonradan yaratılmış ( Muhdes ) Varlıklardır. OYSAKİ ESAS KURAN, MAHLÛK OLMAYAN BİR MANADIR. O HALDE ESASİ İTİBARİ İLE MANA OLAN KURAN I ARAPÇA LAFIZ YERİNE, BAŞKA LAFIZLARDAKİ ÇEVİRİSİNDEN OKUMAK MÜMKÜNDÜR. Bu konuda bir arkadaşımız, toplumda Kuran ı anlayarak okuyanları kuşkuya sokacak, yaşadığımız yanlış inanca güzel bir örnek olacağını düşündüğüm sözlerini, sizlerle bazı bölümlerini paylaşmak ve üzerinde konuşmak istiyorum.

MEAL, KURAN DEĞİLDİR. Çünkü mealler birbirlerini yalanlayan ve çelişkiler yığını içinde olan metinlerdir. Allah ta çelişkili konuşmadığına göre, meallere Allahın sözü denilemez. Son 90 senede 300 civarında meal yazılmıştır ve bu mealler, "yerleri ve gökleri Allah yaratmıştır" dışında hiçbir konuda ittifak edememişlerdir. ÜSTELİK TE EN KOLAY ANLAŞILMASI GEREKEN MUHKEM (HÜKÜM) AYETLERİNDE EN ÇOK İHTİLAF ÇIKMAKTADIR. Yani bir ayet ki hayata müdahil oluyor, orada ihtilaf diz boyudur. KURANDAKİ BİNLERCE AYET EN AZ 2 FARKLI İHTİMAL OLMAK ÜZERE 3  4  5 VE DAHA FAZLA ŞEKİLDE MEALLENDİRİLMEYE MÜSAİTTİR.

Bakın arkadaşımız hiç ayrım yapmadan, istisna örneği vermeden, Kuran mealine/tercümesine kesin bir hükümle, Kuran değildir diyor. Buna inandığımız andan itibaren, asla Kuran ı anlayarak ve Allah ın emrettiği gibi düşünerek okumaya cesaret edemeyiz. Böylece birileri bizlere Kuran ı anlatır, tabi günümüzde olduğu gibi, doğru anlattıklarından da asla emin olamayız, dinde bölünür ve birbirimize düşman oluruz. Lütfen şunu unutmayalım, Allah kulu ile arasında hiç kimseyi istemiyor. Hiç kimseye muhtaç olmayalım diye, Kuran ı biz açıkladık diyor. HER ZAMAN ŞÜPHE İÇİNDE OLACAĞIMIZ BİR İNANCI ALLAH, BİZLERE GÖNDERİR Mİ? Bu nasıl bir imtihan ki, sorumlu olduğum kitabı ben okuduğumda anlayamıyorum, kendi dilime doğru çevrilemiyor. Bu durumda nasıl olurda Kuran dan, ben sorumlu olurum? Arap bilim adamlarının yazdığı onlarca kitaplar, her milletin diline çevriliyor ve toplum bunlardan faydalanıyor. İş Kuran a gelince, herkes Kuran ı anlayamaz deniyor. LÜTFEN İSLAM DÜŞMANLARININ TUZAĞINA DÜŞMEYELİM.

Devamında söylediklerini okuduğumuzda, eğer düşünmüyor ve gerçeklerin arayışı içinde değilsek, kesinlikle hak vermemiz gerekir. Çünkü Kuran tercümelerinin/meallerin, neredeyse genel çoğunluğu farklı tercüme edilmiş. Ama doğru çeviri yapanlarda elbette var. Allah onlardan razı olsun inşallah. Doğruyu arayıp bulmak bizlerin imtihanıdır. Bunun da kolayı bulunmuş ve deniyor ki, Kuran da ki binlerce ayetin, en az iki farklı ihtimal olmak üzere, 34 hatta 5 anlam verilecek şekilde tercüme/meal edilebilir. AYETLERİN BUNA MÜSAİT OLDUĞUNU DA ÖZELLİKLE BELİRTİYOR. İşte İslam dini, bu düşünce ve inancın etkisiyle bölündü, parçalandı ve din tacirleri tarafından da, toplum dinden saptırıldı.

Düşünebiliyor musunuz Allah, sizlerin sorumlu olduğunuz ayetleri MUHKEM, yani okuduğunuzda şüphe duymadan anlayacağınız, kolaylaştırılmış bir şekilde gönderdik dediği halde, arkadaşımız Allah ın bu sözleri üzerinde bile şüpheler uyandırarak, en kolay anlaşılması gereken muhkem ayetlerde bile ihtilaf çıkmaktadır diyor. SUÇLUYU ORTAYA ÇIKARMAK YERİNE, KURAN ÜZERİNDE ŞÜPHE UYANDIRARAK, TOPLUMU KURAN DAN UZAKLAŞTIRIYORLAR. BÖYLECE MÜSLÜMANLARIN, KURAN A DİREK TEMASINI BÖYLECE KESİYORLAR. Peki, bu durumda ne yapacağız? Bu nasıl bir rehber kitap ki, Allah ın yemin ederek kolaylaştırdığını söylediği Kuran, her dile doğru çevrilemiyor, en basit muhkem ayetleri bile Müslümanlar doğru anlayamıyor. BU SÖZLERE İNANAN DÜŞÜNEN, SORGULAYAN GEÇLİĞİ MÜSLÜMAN OLARAK TUTAMAZSINIZ, YA ATAİST OLUR YA DA DEİST. 

Böyle bir düşünce, inanç asla Kuran dan onay almadığı gibi, Kuran ın tam tersi bir düşüncedir. Allah hiç kimseye muhtaç olmayasınız diye, ayetleri biz nice örneklerle açıkladık Kuran da diyor. Nasıl olur, Allah ın açıkladığı ve sorumlu tuttuğu Kuran ayetleri, birden fazla anlama gelir ve herkes anlayamaz? BÖYLE BİR DÜŞÜNCE DİNDE KAOS YARATIR. TOPLUM BU YANLIŞA İNANDIKLARI İÇİNDE İSLAM İNANCINDA KAOS VE KARGAŞA VAR. Bu nasıl bir mantık, bu nasıl bir imtihan anlayışı böyle. Said-i Nursi kitaplarının, Kuran ayetlerini açıkladığını iddia ederek, Kuran okumayın anlayamazsınız, onun için vakit kaybetmeyin, Risale-i Nur okuyun deniyorsa, bu zihniyet ve inancın, Allah ın doğru yolunda olduğunu nasıl söyleriz. İLGİNÇTİR, KURAN MEALİ NİN OKUNMASINA KARŞI ÇIKANLAR, GÜVENDİKLERİ VELİ KİŞİLERİN YAZDIKLARI KİTAPLARINA, KURAN TERCÜMELERİNE, TEFSİRLERİNE, MEALLERİNE KARŞI ÇIKMIYORLAR. Meal okumanın yanlışlığını anlatan arkadaşımız, sözlerinin bir bölümünde şunları söylüyor.

Bu yüzden o meal yazarını ilah/rab edinme tehlikesinden dolayı şirke düşme ihtimali çok büyüktür. ZATEN DİKKAT ETTİYSENİZ MEAL YAZARLARI DİNİ BİR KONUDA HANGİ GÖRÜŞTE İSE, YAZDIĞI MEALDEKİ İLGİLİ BÖLÜMLERİ DE TIPKI KENDİ GÖRÜŞÜNÜ DESTEKLEYECEK ŞEKİLDE TERCÜME ETMİŞTİR. Hatta meal yazarı görüşünü değiştirdiğinde, bir sonraki baskıda mealinin ilgili bölümünü de değiştirir. Yani mealler tıpkı oyun hamuruna şekil vermek gibi ellerinizle yazdığınız bir şeydir. O yüzden ellerinizle yazdığınız bir metine bu Allah katındandır demek caiz değildir.

Bakın bu arkadaşımız hala, yaşanan yanlışın farkında bile değil. Arkadaşımız Kuran meali nin yazarı hangi görüşte ise, o görüşün etkisiyle Kuran ı tercüme ettiğini, çok rahatlıkla söyleyebiliyor. Çünkü kendisi de, inandığı bir başka yanlışın içinde de ondan. Kuran ı tercüme eden, görüşünü değiştirdiğinde, mealinde değişeceğini söylüyor. Böyle bir insan Kuran meali yazmışsa, söylediği doğru. Ama yapılan yanlışlar, gerçeklerin üstünü asla örtemez. Bizler Allah ın ayetlerini, Kuran ın verdiği örneklerden değil de, rivayetler ışığında anlama yanlışını yapıyorsak, Kuran ı doğru anlamamız asla mümkün olmayacaktır. Bu değişen guruplar kimler ve neden bu guruplaşma? İşte İslam a bakış açımızın en büyük yanlışı. ALLAH KURAN DA NE EMREDİYORSA, ONUN TERSİNİ DİN DİYE YAŞADIĞIMIZIN FARKINDA DEĞİLİZ. Allah dinde sakın bölünenler gibi olmayın dediği halde, bizler dinde bölünüyor bölünmekte bereket zenginlik var diyor ve hatta birbirimize düşman oluyorsak, bu toplumlara Kuran gerçeklerini anlatmakta mümkün olmayacaktır. Allah sizlere rehber, yol gösterici olsun diye gönderdim dediği kitap, nasıl olurda her okuyan tarafından anlaşılamaz, bunu da mı düşünemiyoruz? Düşünemiyoruz çünkü akıl devre dışı kaldı. 

Eğer bizler Kuran ın çevresinde tek yumruk olamadıysak, Kuran ı herkesin anlayamayacağı ve her dile doğru olarak çevrilemeyen bir kitap ilan etmişsek, Allah ın güvenilecek veliniz benim, sakın kendinize veliler edinip ardı sıra gitmeyin dediği halde, Allah ın emrinin tam tersini din diye yaşar, bataklığın içinde boğulup gideriz. Madem Kuran ın tercümesi Kuran değil, doğru tercüme edilemiyor Arapça, ya da bir ayetin birden fazla anlamları var, bu durumda tekrar soruyorum, bizler Kuran ı kimden öğreneceğiz? Birilerini işaret ediyorsak, onlara ayetlerin gerçek anlamlarını kim öğretmiş. Hani dinde ruhban sınıfı yoktu. Bu zihniyetin bir sloganı var ve hiç korkmadan, Allah ın kitabını adeta küçümsediklerinin farkında olmadan şunu söylüyorlar. RİVAYET HADİSLER OLMASAYDI, KURAN AYETLERİ ANLAŞILAMAZ KURAN KAPALI KALIRDI. Bu anlayış devam ettiği sürece, daha çok farklı Kura tercümeleri çıkacaktır. KURAN I DOĞRU ANLAMAK İSTİYORSAK, ALLAH IN NİCE ÖRNEKLERLE AÇIKLADIK DEDİĞİ YOLU İZLEMELİYİZ Kİ AYETLERİ DOĞRU ANLAYABİLELİM. Bizler Allah a güvenmek yerine, rivayetlere güveniyoruz. Allah ıslah etsin. 

Bu düşünceye inandığımızda, Allah öyle bir kitaptan bizleri sorumlu tutmuş oluyor ki, okuduğumuzda anlamamız mümkün değil, ayetlerin birçok anlamı var. İşin daha da ilginci, Allah ın elçisi Kuran ı kayda geçiriyor ama bizlerin anlayacağı şekilde değil de, anlamayacağımız şekilde yazdırıyor. Peygamberimizin hadisleri ayetleri açıklıyorsa, onları sağlığında kayda aldırmıyor. Hâşâ bu hatayı eksikliği, yaklaşık 200250 yıl sonra, birilerinin aklına geliyor ve hemen kayda alıyorlar. ÇOK ŞÜKÜR BU KİŞİLER, BİZLERİN İMANLARINI KURTARIYOR, ÖYLEMİ DOSTLAR? Ne dediğimizin, nelere inandığımızın farkında mısınız? Ayetleri rivayet edilen hadisler ışığında anlayabileceğimizi söyleyenler, hiç düşünmüyorlar mı acaba, o hadislerde Arapça. Allah ın kullarına anlatamadığını, birilerimi anlatmaya çalışıyor. Bu ne saygısızlık böyle. TEKRAR HATIRLATIYORUM, BU HADİSLERİN TAMAMI BİR RİVAYETE GÖRE DİYE BAŞLIYOR. Yani kesin bilgi değil. Allah Kuran ı anlayabilmemiz için, bizleri rivayetlere muhtaç bırakır mı? Allah bizlerin bolca düşünerek Kuran ı okumamızı emretmiştir. Sizce bu ayetler bile bu düşüncenin yanlış olduğunun kanıtı değil midir? Allah bizlerin okuduğunda, anlayamayacağı bir kitap gönderirde, daha sonra bu kitaptan hesap sorar mı? İlkokul çocuklarının bile kabul etmeyeceği bir düşünceyi, din diye yaşıyoruz.

Hadisleri araştırdınız mı bilmiyorum, aynı konuda birçok farklı, hatta tam tersi hadisleri görebilirsiniz. Birde farklı mezheplerin inandığı hadisleri araştırın lütfen, işte o zaman bu acı gerçeği daha iyi anlayacaksınız. HER MEZHEP NE YAZIK Kİ, KENDİLERİNİN KABUL ETTİĞİ RİVAYET HADİSLERİN IŞIĞINDA, KURAN I ANLAMAYA ÇALIŞIYOR. Bu durumda elbette onlarca, yüzlerce farklı tercüme/meal olacaktır. BİZLERE DÜŞEN BIKMADAN VE KORKMADAN KURAN GERÇEKLERİNİ ARAMAK, ARAŞTIRMAK OLMALIDIR. Bu arkadaşımız. paylaştığı yazının sonunda bakın neler söylüyor.

İşin daha da trajikomik olan kısmı da şudur ki: KENDİSİNE KURANCI DİYEN KİTLELERİN, ISRARLA VE SÜREKLİ OLARAK KURANIN KOLAY ANLAŞILDIĞINI İDDİA EDİYOR OLMALARIDIR. Üstelik te geçmişe dair her şeyi reddederek, ellerinde bir tek kaynak olarak Kuran/Meal kalırsa Müslümanların birleşeceğini zanneden romantik ve hayalperest düşüncelere sahiptirler. ALLAH BUNLARA AKIL FİKİR İHSAN ETSİN. Mealler Müslümanları birleştirse birleştirse bir tek ağacı sevmek ve yeşili korumak konusunda birleştirir. 

Ne kadar ilginç değil mi? Kendisine Kuran cı diyenlerin, ısrarla Kuran ın muhkem ayetlerinin kolay anlaşıldığını iddia ediyorlar diyerek, bu düşünceye karşı çıkıyor. Hâlbuki Kuran a karşı çıkıyor farkında değil. Kendisi herhalde Kuran cı değil. Çünkü Allah yemin ederek anlayabilmemiz için, Kuran ı kolaylaştırdığını birçok kez kendisi söylüyor. Hatta yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılın diye de uyarıyor. Ne kadar acıklı bir durum, Rabbimiz böyle bir inançtan bizleri korusun. Arkadaşımız hala yanlışının farkında olmadan Allah ın, sakın emin olmadığın bilginin adına düşmeyin, hesabını sorarım uyarılarından habersiz, Kuran cı dediği kişilerin Allah ın emrini yerine getirerek, emin olamayacağı sözleri, Kuran ın onayından geçirmeden asla kabul etmemelerini kınıyor ve onlara hayalperest diyebiliyor. Acaba kimler hayalperest sizce?

İşin daha da ilginci emin olamadığı, Kuran ın bahsetmediği ve onaylamadığı rivayet sözlere inanmanın, gerçek iman olduğuna inanan bu arkadaşımız, Allah bunlara akıl fikir ihsan etsin diyebiliyor. Acaba kimin akla fikre ihtiyacı var? Ne dersiniz? ONUDA ALLAH IN HUZURUNDA, HEP BİRLİKTE GÖRECEĞİZ. Birde alay ediyor Kuran takipçileri ile. Kuran ın yalnız Müslümanları birleştiremeyeceğini, birleştirse birleştirse, ağacı sevmek, yeşili korumak konusunda birleşebileceklerini söyleyebiliyor. Allah Kuran ın ipine sarılmayıp, batılın ve edindikleri velilerin ardına düşenlerin gönül gözlerinin açılmayacağını, gözleri ve kulaklarının perdeli, kalplerinin mühürlü olacağını boşuna söylemiyor. Allah cümlemizi Kuran ın yolundan ayırmasın, gönül gözleri Kuran ile parlayan, Allah ın azınlık halis kulları arasında olalım inşallah.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------

